# Webservice mit Java aufrufen



## casbar (11. Mrz 2009)

Hallo!
Ich brauche Hilfe und zwar will ich einen PHP webservice mit Java aufrufen und die Rückgabe benutzen fürr weiter Operationen.

Ich glaube man kann sowas mit BufferedReader usw. machen, gibts da auch eine zweite Methode die vielleicht üblicher ist?

VIELEN DANK!!!
casbar


----------



## The_S (11. Mrz 2009)

Ja, es gibt das Tool wsimport im bin-Verzeichnis deiner JDK-Installation. Damit kannst du dir die Klassen, die für den WebService benötigt werden, generieren lassen. Mit denen kannst du dann über ganz normale Methodenaufrufe und mit Klassen und Objekten einen WebService abfragen.


----------



## casbar (12. Mrz 2009)

Vielen dank erstmal!! 
Aber das gilt nur für die Webservices die in Java geschrieben wurden oder?
Also wenn ich einen webservice habe den ich so aufrufe "http://test.com/bla.php?isbn=2345555"
ist das dann kein "richtiger" webservice oder nur ein webservice den ich nicht mit wsimport aufrufen kann?

Danke!!!
Casbar


----------



## The_S (12. Mrz 2009)

Ich habs noch nicht ausprobiert, würde mich aber schwer enttäuschen wenn wsimport nur Java-WebServices verstehen würde - WebServices sind ja eine Schnittstelle zwischen den Programmiersprachen! Oder ist das bei dir mit PHP kein "echter" Webservice, sondern nur ein von dir zusammen gebasteltes XML-File?


----------



## Vayu (12. Mrz 2009)

das tool nimmt einfach ein wsdl file und baut daraus die klassen oder nicht?

hab das grad mal bei 2 versch. WebServices ausprobiert, bei beiden wurden jede Menge Fehler geliefert und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die ein valides wsdl file liefern.

einmal

http://jira.atlassian.com/rpc/soap/jirasoapservice-v2?wsdl

und 

http://www.trackplus.com/track-demo/services/TrackplusService?wsdl


----------

